# Maximale Kabellänge bei MPI



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

Hallo Leute

kann jemand sagen wie lang mein MPI Kabel sein darf damit ich ne Kopplung zwischen SPS ind einem OP realisieren kann ?

danke


----------



## AndyPed (17 September 2004)

Guckst du hier:

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/view/de/12907719

 

Ciao


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

Hallo AndyPed

Danke für den Link.


----------

